# 1971 E3 3.0S ignition timing



## raulvargasdelos (Jan 7, 2021)

Does anyone have the information?, where is the read? in the flywheel?
Raul


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

raulvargasdelos said:


> Does anyone have the information?, where is the read? in the flywheel?
> Raul


I just set mine to 36° total mechanical advance using the marks I made on the harmonic balancer. Trying to see that bb flying past the little hole in the bellhousing wasn't cutting it. In this pic you can see the timing tab I made from an old gear ratio identifying tab, and the marks are on the balancer. I have a TDC mark and one at 36° BTDC on the balancer.


----------



## raulvargasdelos (Jan 7, 2021)

Mike Goble said:


> I just set mine to 36° total mechanical advance using the marks I made on the harmonic balancer. Trying to see that bb flying past the little hole in the bellhousing wasn't cutting it. In this pic you can see the timing tab I made from an old gear ratio identifying tab, and the marks are on the balancer. I have a TDC mark and one at 36° BTDC on the balancer.


Many thanks, will try it this way, couldn't work on the bellhousing either, thanks again!


----------

